
China's factories in Shenzhen can copy products at breakneck speed - nikunjk
http://qz.com/771727/chinas-factories-in-shenzhen-can-copy-products-at-breakneck-speed-and-its-time-for-the-rest-of-the-world-to-get-over-it/?mod=djemlogistics
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12724096](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12724096)

